# API liquid test irregularities



## Phaedrus (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been worried for quite a while about my tank and the cycle, and was afraid that my fish were being slowly killed by extremely high nitrite levels. Every time I do the nitrite test (using the API Master liquid test kit) I get the same result: a deep, vivid reddish-violet that the color comparison labels >5ppm. 

However, I took in a water sample today for a local shop to test, and theirs came out zero. I had her do it again, still zero. She was using the same test kit and using the same methodology I use, fill to the line, five drops, cap, don't cover top, shake for a few seconds, let sit. Whereas mine immediately turns violet her test stays light blue.

We came home. I ran the nitrite test three times, first two like I normally do. The third time I figured maybe I'm getting nitrite residue, or my tap water is contaminated. I filled the test tube with 91% isopropanol, shook, capped, let sit. Then I poured it out and rinsed it with distilled water. That's the most thorough way I know to clean a test tube short of an autoclave. Then I ran the test again. Same results. >5ppm

I took two water samples back to the place (along with five of our eight gourami; too many of those). One in the same tupperware container as before, another in a clean ceramic bowl. I had her test both, and they both come out as zero. She claimed that she'd tested another person's water the day before and it read as ~1.5ppm, so hers does read values other than 0. But mine always reads >5. So I have to assume that my test kit is faulty.

Why could this be? Is mine right or hers? I'm guessing hers since her test kit reads a variety of values and those values usually make sense, whereas mine consistently reads 5ppm. I suppose the next step would be to take her my test kit and have her test the water with both hers and mine, in case it's our methodology that's different.

I'm going to go by her readings for now, because if my nitrites had been 5ppm or higher for a week I'd think I'd have dead fish by now. But I am worried.

Help?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

How old is your test kit?? I might call API and explain it to them and see what they have to say.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jul 30, 2010)

archer772 said:


> How old is your test kit?? I might call API and explain it to them and see what they have to say.


Not more than a month.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Phaedrus said:


> Not more than a month.


Well then in that case I would give them a call

Hours of Operation: 
8:00 AM - 5:00 PM Eastern Time (Monday through Friday)

Product/Technical Support: (800) 847-0659


----------



## Phaedrus (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure, after I have the lady at the store compare its results to hers using the same method and the same water source.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Check the lot number on the bottles and do not rely on when you bought it . The lot number will include month and year in it . I purchased a test kit a few years ago on line that was giving me odd readings brand new (to me) out of the box but after checking the lot numbers it turns out that it had sat on the shelf from where I bought it from for a very long time because , according to the lot number , it was way past it's prime .

Also , I would ask to see the lot number on the bottle the LFS uses . One of my LFS' is notorious for using their old , out of date , test kit solutions and their readings are very seldom the same as mine . This way you will cover all your bases and make sure everything is the absolutely the same (or as close as it can get) .


----------



## Phaedrus (Jul 30, 2010)

Turned out hers was off. She broke open a new test kit and compared and it matched mine almost exactly.

Back to 40% water changes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Surprised they broke open another test kit.

Nitrites are hard to get down to controllable levels if they get really high. I've been fighting a tank I'm cycling (fishless) with high nitrites. I've done as much as a 70% water change that had no affect on my readings (5+). If you are hitting reddish colors, that is off the scale of colors on the chart they provide. If you do a 40% change and it still reads a red tint then who knows where your nitrites are. I'd be doing changes daily.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well , at least you now know your test kit is good .

But those nitrites are very high , and agree with jrman , I would be doing PWCs' everyday .


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW I stop adding food until nitrItes drop down.

my .02


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2010)

One thing to check is the expiration date on your API test kit bottles. On the front of the bottles you should see a lot #. The last 4 digits are the month/year it was produced. Example:Lot # 12340909 is a bottle that was filled in Sept. of '09. The 4 most popular tests(ammonia, nitrite, ph and nitrate are "good" for 3 years from fill date. I learned this from sending an email to API. My local Petco employee thought you had to purchase the kit to see the manufacture date until I showed him how to do it. Good luck.


----------

